# Blattläuse auf Lotos und Seerosen bekämpfen



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Werner, 

meine __ Lotos hatten diesen Sommeranfang sehr viele Blattläuse, vor allem an den Stengeln, an den Blattunterseiten und an den neuen Blättern.

Ich habe sie immer abgestreift, aber an den rauhen Stielen blieb immer so ein hässlicher schwarzer Belag übrig. Dann hatte ich genug und beschloss, egal ob ich sie damit umbringe oder nicht, dieses neue Blattlausmittel in Streuform einzusetzen, das ich schon mit Erfolg an anderen __ Kübelpflanzen erprobt hatte.

Ich habe den Topf aus dem Wasser genommen mit dem Pikierstab ein Loch in die Erde gebohrt und die vorgeschriebene Menge in das Loch geschüttet, dann wieder zugestochert und mit feinem Kies abgedeckt.

Erfolg auf der ganzen Linie!!

Schon nach zwei Tagen waren alle Blätter Blattlausfrei und sind es den ganzen Sommer geblieben.

Ich habe es dann auch bei den Seerosen gemacht und auch dort hat es gewirkt.

Alle Seerosen blühen noch immer unermüdlich und auch die Immutabilis lebt immer noch, hat aber nicht geblüht. Vielleicht gelingt es mir nächstes Jahr.

Ich habe diesen Sommer eine Teichheizung installiert, die das Wasser konstant bei 20° hält, die überbrückt jetzt auch die Schlechtwetterperioden. Den Seerosen gefällt es offensichtlich, sie waren noch nie so üppig und blühfreudig.

Jezt gehts dann bald wieder ans überwintern und wie immer die gleiche Frage, Pflanze im Topf oder Knolle im Kühlschrank.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2005)

*re*

Hallo Brigitte

welches  "neues Blattlausmittel in Streuform"
hast Du denn da eingesetzt ?   

karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2005)

*Streugranulat*

Hallo Karsten,

das Mittel ist etwa vor zwei Jahren bei meinem Gärtner aufgetaucht, es heisst Actara und ist von der Firma Maag. Das Streugranulat wirkt gegen Blattläuse und weisse __ Fliegen, für alle Zier- und Topfpflanzen, schützt von innen und wirkt zwei Monate lang. (So steht es auf dem Plastikbehälter.) Unter www.maagoplan.ch kann man genaueres darüber nachlesen.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Brigitte,

ich wollte auch schon fragen um welches Mittel es sich handelt. Pflanzenschutzmittel die auf diese Weise funktionieren nennt man 'systemische Mittel'. Die Wirkungsweise beruht darauf, dass die Pflanze quasi innerlich vergiftet wird ohne davon Schaden zu nehmen. Wenn ein Insekt aber von der Pflanze frisst, stirbt es davon. Solche Mittel sind unter strenger Beobachtung und haben niemals eine Zulassung in der Nahrunsmittelproduktion (stellt euch mal giftige Erdbeeren vor, bei denen das Gift IN der Frucht sitzt und nicht abgewaschen werden kann!). Das Problem ist nicht der Erwerbsgartenbau, sondern der private Nutzer: 'Beim Ficus sind die Blattläuse so schön weggegangen, da probiere ich es gleich mal bei den Erbsen, die haben heuer auch so viele Läuse ...' Damit sowas nicht passieren kann, kommen diese Mittel bei uns häufig nicht auf den Markt.
Bei Acatra habe ich gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass es keine Zulassung in Deutschland hat. In Österreich darf es verkauft werden, ebenso offensichtlich in der Schweiz. Wer es genauer wissen will: 

http://s-de.oink.de/syngenta_infos/zip_dateien/pro_steckbriefe_05.pdf

Ich arbeite bei Blattläusen immer noch ganz altertümlich mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl oder mit einer Emulsion aus Wasser und Speiseöl die ich auf die Pflanzen sprühe.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2005)

Offensichtlich traut man uns Schweizern einiges an Selbstverantwortung zu.  

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2005)

*re*



			
				Brigitte schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich traut man uns Schweizern einiges an Selbstverantwortung zu.
> ...



ich habe es befürchtet !  

Deine Methode ist die ganz ganz Harte !!!

da sind die "Kupferliebhaber" und "Oase-teichvergifter"
 ja geradezu Waisenkinder

hier mal das techn. Blatt

http://preview.syngenta.at/syngenta_infos/pdf_dateien/prd_sd/sd_actara.pdf

und hier ein "best off" aus dem handling:

"Gewässerschutz?Das Mittel ist giftig für Fische und Fischnährtiere.?Mittel und dessen Reste sowie entleerte Behälter und Packungen nicht in Gewässer gelangen lassen. Keine Anwendung auf Flächen, von denen die Gefahr der Ab-schwemmung in Gewässer - insbesondere durch Regen oder Bewässerung - gegeben ist. In jedem Fall sind folgende Mindestabstände zu Oberflächengewässern bei der Anwendung des Mittels einzuhalten:?Kartoffeln       10 m?Gemüse         10 m?Zierpflanzen   10 m.??Bienen und andere Nützlinge?Das Mittel wird als bienengefährlich eingestuft (B1). Es darf nicht auf blühende oder von Bienen beflogene Pflanzen ausgebracht werden; dies gilt auch für Unkräuter. - Bienenschutzverordnung vom 22.07.1992, BGBL. I Seite 1410, beachten. Das Mittel wird als schädigend für Populationen relevanter Nutzorganismen und als schwachschädigend für Regenwürmer eingestuft.??Vögel?Das Mittel ist giftig für Vögel. Anwendung in allen zur Blattpfützenbildung neigenden Gemüsearten (insbesondere Kopfkohl und Kopfsalat) nur bis zum 16-Blatt-Stadium oder unter Kultur- bzw. Vogelschutznetzen.
Entsorgung?Packungen nur völlig restentleert der Wertstoffsammlung zuführen. Packungen mit eventuell anfallenden Produktresten bei Sammelstellen für Haushaltschemikalien abgeben.
Einstufung nach EG-Richtlinien/GefStoffV: N, Xn??Entzündlich. Gesundheitsschädlich beim Verschlucken. Reizt die Augen und die Haut. Sensibilisierung durch Einatmen und durch Hautkontakt möglich. Giftig für Wasser-organismen, kann in Gewässern längerfristig schädliche Wirkungen haben. Darf nicht in die Hände von Kindern gelangen. Von Nahrungsmitteln, Getränken und Futtermitteln?fernhalten. Bei der Arbeit nicht essen, trinken, rauchen. Berührung mit der Haut?vermeiden. Abfälle und Behälter müssen in gesicherter Weise beseitigt werden.?Bei Verschlucken sofort ärztlichen Rat einholen und Verpackung oder Etikett?vorzeigen. Zur Vermeidung einer Kontamination der Umwelt geeigneten Behälter?verwenden. Leere Packung nicht weiterverwenden. Zur Vermeidung von Risiken für Mensch und Umwelt ist die Gebrauchsanleitung einzuhalten."

wie das systemisch wirkendes Mittel  dann eigentlich heißt 
ist auch wieder egal
Hauptsache es schmeckt nach Thiamethoxam    

keine Frage , die Blattläuse sind perdu
aber
WER will das mögliche Risiko ?

frei nach dem Motto

"mir macht Kernenergie nichts !"

und kratzte sich hinter seinem drittem Ohr   

:twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2005)

Ich benutze bei meinen Wasserpflanzen das Mittel Spruzit der Fa. Neudorff mit sehr guten Ergenbissen. Es ist sehr gut pflanzenverträglich, nicht bienengefährlich und auch nicht gefährlich für Fische, da diese die Behandlng der Seerosen im Gewächshaus schadlos überstanden haben (es gab auch Junge). Dieses Mittel ist in D. frei verkäuflich.

An Lotoskulturen habe ich es allerdings noch nicht getestet. Hier waren immer Nützlinge für mich am Werk   


Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Thomas Schubert (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Streugranulat*

Hallo, Mahlzeit,

kann ich dieses Streugranulat auch in meinem Schwimmteich verwenden ohne mich und meine Kinder zu vergiften, wo bekomme ich dieses Wundermittel ?



			
				Teichforum.info schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> das Mittel ist etwa vor zwei Jahren bei meinem Gärtner aufgetaucht, es heisst Actara und ist von der Firma Maag. Das Streugranulat wirkt gegen Blattläuse und weisse __ Fliegen, für alle Zier- und Topfpflanzen, schützt von innen und wirkt zwei Monate lang. (So steht es auf dem Plastikbehälter.) Unter www.maagoplan.ch kann man genaueres darüber nachlesen.
> 
> Gruss Brigitte


----------

